# wałeczkować



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!

Chciałbym spytać się Was jak po angielsku można powiedzieć "wałeczkować". Przez słówko "wałeczkować" mam na myśli "obracać jednym kciukiem wokół drugiego tak, jak dwa wałki obracaja się wokół siebie, niekoniecznie dotykając się". Pozostałe 8 palców jest splecionych.
Czy może to być "(to) rub circles with one's thumbs".
Np. When I get nervous I tend to rub circles with my thumbs for a while. =? Kiedy się denerwuję zwykle przez chwilę wałeczkuję.

Źródło: Wyobraźnia.


----------



## NotNow

Twiddle your thumbs.

When I get nervous, I twiddle my thumbs.
[...]


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you. Is my version completely wrong or ununderstandable?


----------



## NotNow

It's wrong and not understandable.  _To rub circles with my thumbs_ doesn't make sense.


----------



## LilianaB

Baltic Sea said:


> Witam wszystkich serdecznie!
> 
> Chciałbym spytać się Was jak po angielsku można powiedzieć "wałeczkować". Przez słówko "wałeczkować" mam na myśli "obracać jednym kciukiem wokół drugiego tak, jak dwa wałki obracaja się wokół siebie, niekoniecznie dotykając się". Pozostałe 8 palców jest splecionych.
> Czy może to być "(to) rub circles with one's thumbs".
> Np. When I get nervous I tend to rub circles with my thumbs for a while. =? Kiedy się denerwuję zwykle przez chwilę wałeczkuję.
> 
> Źródło: Wyobraźnia.



Is wałeczkować a standard word in Polish to express this kind of behavior? To be honest with you, this is the first time I have ever heard it. And otherwise, I agree with NotNow -- _twiddle_ will be the word. No, it cannot be translated  the way you suggested.


----------



## dreamlike

I have never ever heard of "wałeczkować" and would be clueless as to what does it mean had I heard it. It must be either regional or Baltic's idiolect


----------



## NotNow

Now I'm curious.  How do you say _twiddle your thumbs_ in Polish?


----------



## dreamlike

Google says it's... "kręcić młynka palcami" but I haven't heard of it, either.


----------



## Baltic Sea

I made up a saying of my own, i.e. "wałeczkować".
Thank you all for answers.


----------

